# Finally some help!



## hellohefalump

It's been a year nearly since my son had his speech and language assessment and we got a phone call the other day to offer us six sessions! At the initial assessment the lady thought he might have a developmental delay. This is still ongoing, he behaves more like a six year old and he is 8! I'm really hoping that seeing him regularly might shed some light on what's going on with him.

He is improving at school with his reading and writing but is still learning his 2 times tables and struggling. His reading now though I think is above average but his writing isn't great but at the start of the school year he could hardly write at all so there is a definite improvement! 

He can now eat with a knife and fork but struggles and always makes a mess. I'd say he eats like your average 4/5yr old.


----------



## babycrazy1706

That's great news 

Hope it goes well xx


----------

